# Lighthouse Coffee Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Lighthouse Coffee Bar is located at Jones Road, Very near to Gurney Drive Penang, Malaysia. We do our own roasting and hope to serve and educate good coffee to coffee lover









Please drop by and tell us your coffee story and we hope to share ours with you ... All the best to all coffee lover !!

More...


----------

